# Civil Circus Test Locations



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Planning on coming back home for the Spring test, does anyone know where I can find the locations that will offer the civil service test around the state?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I never recalled a location list prior to the test where you got to chose taking it. HR seems to send some people 5 minutes to their local high school and others one hour+ across state. Maybe selecting your local town of residency may play a factor in staying close, not sure though.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh okay, first time taking it so I wasn't sure how it was determined where you tested at or if I got to choose at all. Thanks!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

If you're lucky... Doherty HS in the dirty woo. If you're not, the convention center in Boston.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

cowboy did you take the msp exam in worcester or boston?


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone taking the test make sure to check MSTP (Mass State Transit Police) as an option, since you know, the merger and all that.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

FourInchFury said:


> Anyone taking the test make sure to check MSTP (Mass State Transit Police) as an option, since you know, the merger and all that.


crap. I'm missed something as per usual


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> cowboy did you take the msp exam in worcester or boston?


In '02? I was at the DCU center.

Still remember Troopers yelling "walk with a purpose" and the 3 hour wait to take the exam.

The plethora of other exams have been at Doherty for CS/MSP.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes! one Trooper with a fully packed stadium ...and no P.A. system.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I have taken the last 3 civil serive tests at the convention center. My residency is in the south shorya


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

I took the test 3 times in the 90's and once in the 2000's. All of the tests were at a "local" school. Depending on where I lived at the time - I was literally within walking distance when I lived in Boston , up to an hour and 15 minutes when I lived in the sticks. Once you sign up you pick your residency preference - that dictates where they send your little hopeful ass for the test.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

MSP test at Bayside Expo in 2002, the line started at the front door, went around the entire building, and back to the front door.


----------



## jdjr87 (Oct 14, 2014)

You pay and they tell you where to go. I live on NY line, they put me somewhere out in Boston up towards Maine. I called, they swapped me over to Mass Mutual in Springfield, closest one. Last CS there were 4 locations, 2 being in Boston, 1 being Springfield which was the closest for Western Mass residents.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Today I learned 2+1=4


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

jdjr87 said:


> I live on NY line, they put me somewhere out in Boston up towards Maine.


So what you are saying is they put you over near the Boston and Maine Railroad?? Did you turn into a hobo?


----------



## jdjr87 (Oct 14, 2014)

NH


----------

